# Aqueon modular LED 24 inch



## vikram (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying this for my 20 gallon high tank. - Aqueon Â» Modular LED Aquarium Fixture | Products

If I use this with 2 LEDs can I grow medium light plants (if it makes a difference I dont plan to use CO2 ). unfortunately the site has no information on the amount of light emitted.

Any one who has used this or have any thoughts on this ?


----------



## Monsterdewy (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a 48 " on my with two day whites with a color max in the mid and I love it ! setting up tanyika tank this week end for arrival of new fish and will b grabbing a 35" this week end and thinking of doing a blue in the mid with whites on out side black sand and background see if gives off nice deep glow, not marine led but I highly recommend these 
Cheers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

